# Ghost City*pics* My grey TB gelding.



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

So on the way back to AZ, we stopped by in TX to see my grandparents.Well they have 3 horses(boarded somewhere) and I was sad that I wouldn't get to see them. Well what do I see when were pulling up to their house? This huge grey TB gelding standing there, they gave me Ghost for Christmas! XD Can you believe, I'm so excited. lol I thought they were joking, but no, my name is on his papers and everything, so they told me. But he is adorable, he still races right now, but my grandfather is training him for Western pleasure. Eep. I'm so happy. so pics. I have 56 or so of them! =P

























I love him








Pats for the boy








I love tripods <3








Him and my sister.








again, tripods <3








then he went a little race horsey oon us! =P


































continue, I'm not to sure if theres a photo limit.


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Ghost and my sister








love <3








hehe he was mad cause we wouldn't pet him.








love this








"humans are nummy'
































I was trying to get a pic of his tattoo. 








it didn't work <_< 
























maddie on him








my little brother loved him!








I love TB butts.


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

me riding








I swear I love him
























Cutest pic ever!








trot








rolling








he loves that grass


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks.

















So there you have it. The newest addition. thank you

Who wants cookies?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

You're sooo lucky!!! I wish I had a horse like Ghost! He's very handsome. You must be REALLY excited!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute pictures! The ones with your little brother are adorable! Gotta get them into horses early


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

congrats and have fun!


----------



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

He is beautiful!!! I already have 1 to many TBs and I only have one!! His race training has still left a mark. So just as a warnin, be very careful the first couple times you ride him!!


----------



## CremelloBeauty (Jan 7, 2009)

Gorgeous horse! He looks really well behaved.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

i luuurve greys,your so lucky:wink:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL What bloodlines is your boy? He and my girl Dana look very similar in some of your pics xcept Dana has lost mos of her dapples with age


----------



## PeterPan (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pictures! He's really cute.


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

THnaks everyone. yea is so calm, I love it. 
heres his pedigree:
Ghost City Horse Pedigree


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, what a lucky girl. I bet this was a very Merry Christmas for you. I hope he works out well for you. He seems to have a great temperament from what I can tell.

CONGRATULATIONS! 

Jubilee


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so handsome! Congrats!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a good looking guy congrats!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL, i'm just saying but Peanut said she lurves greys! I think she might have meant loves?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's very photogenic. What an awesome boy! I just love the picture of him with his lip up and the REALLY blue sky


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

yes it was a very very Merry Christmas, it was such a surprise! 
Hahaha and tell Peanut he said thank you. :]
haha yea, I was trying to get a picture of his tattoo, but it wasn't working very well. :\


----------

